# The Best Hydration Packs for Mountain Biking in 2020



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

I can speak for the Hauser by mission workshop : Hands down it is 'thee' best, most high-quality, well made, exceptionally comfortable pack I have ever owned. I have had it for going on 3 years now, and unlike ALL other packs I have owned, this one continues to impress me. The quality of the pack in terms of how incredibly over-built it is, along with how comfortable it is on very long rides..makes it the best investment I have made on a pack. I would never go back to Camelcrap after owning the Hauser.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Hauser is $205 and you still need to buy a bladder? What a bunch of overpriced hipster trash! 
I wouldn't ride with a hydropack again unless it is a 4hr ride or better.

What's next up MTBR? Best Toe Straps?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Been using Osprey for about 6 years or so. They've been fantastic, and their customer service is amazing. I stepped on and broke one of the belt clips, I offered to buy a replacement, they sent me 2, free of charge.
Recently bought one of their duffels on sale, & the quality is very nice.


----------



## streighty (May 6, 2011)

Toe straps are very useful for holding a brake lever closed when working on bikes. Don't go dissing toe straps chase


----------



## rong (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't forget the ability to carry trail tools. I have an older osprey synchro 15 and it can carry a 16" saw inside the main pocket, a rake, shovel, and polaski on the back with no extra rigging. Can any of these packs? This comment is aimed at the reviewers, and manufacturers.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2018)

USWE is the best out there! If you don't know what that is, then you shouldn't be talking about the best hydration packs. www.uswe-sports.com


----------



## drewsro (Nov 21, 2019)

This is the correct answer. I got my USWE this summer and don't know how I have been using other brands before this. It doesn't move at all and you can barely tell its there.


----------



## PatapscoXC (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, kept scrolling looking for a USWE pack and it wasn't there!?! I'm with Robert and Drew, ditched my camelpack for the USWE Airborne 9 last year after hearing about it from MTBPodcast and am sooo happy with the change. It literally becomes part of you, and there is never an issue with weight shift or support.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Agree...incomplete w/o USWE on the list. Changed out all my other gear for USWE. It's comfortable, doesn't move around, and the quality has been great.


----------



## dopepedaler (May 4, 2009)

Add another to the USWE bandwagon. They most definitely belong in this conversation.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

+ another for USWE! I'm really surprised they're not included in the article. For me, top criteria is to not have my pack slapping be in the back of my head as I leave the ground. USWE is the best at this, and still have functionality. Nice snug fit and hardly know it's there.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is another 'wow - no mention of USWE' packs. We've got 4 - two for light weight race days and two for longer day rides to carry more gear.


----------



## Half (Nov 4, 2018)

USWE USWE USWE


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

That's funny: my first reaction was, without USWE on here this list is a joke. Looks like I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jordan Carr (Apr 23, 2015)

We are in the process of getting a USWE pack in for testing and this will be updated I'm sure.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've got a USWE Lizard and honestly don't really love it. The shoulder straps don't have proper padding and it bounces around too much. Maybe I'm just not fat enough, but I'm 5' 10" and I have it as tight as I can get it. The build quality, look, and storage is great, though.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm 5' 10" 160lbs and my USWE doesn't bounce around at all, unlike my previous osprey and camelbak packs. No more pack smacking my helmet on steep descents, so nice.

I have a small one for races or rides under 4 hours and a larger one for more extended trips into the forest.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Hands down.....USWE. Come on guys...I've used so many backpacks...USWE is one of the best out there.....I too, kept scrolling down to see if you guys have got it right, wrong. No USWE on the review. Disappointed


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

USWE all day long.


----------



## WNC (Jan 26, 2008)

Dakine Seeker 15 is one I can recommend. Stand-out features the others generally do not have:
-water proof
-sits off back for air flow
-back protector!
-doesn't shift around and try to beat you down the hill like Osprey Raptor 14 (had 2, great service but a mushy pack that turns into a round sausage rolling around when full) 
-Lumber based bladder
Nuff said


----------



## Swampboy (Jun 11, 2004)

I replaced my Camelbaks and Ospreys with USWE packs and never been happier. You forget they are back there, whereas with CB and Ospreys you ALWAYS know they're weighing you down.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm still with the hydro pack crowd. Can't beat a small pack if you have multiple bikes and don't want to compromise how much water and gear you need. I downsized to a Dakine Shuttle 6l pack - small, 70 oz bladder and just enough room for necessary tools plus a little extra storage.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

That's because this article didn't even mention the best thing about the USWE packs! Sure, they have NoDancingMonkey technology, but the 4-point harness is the best thing about these as it, if fit properly, allows a lot of the weight to be off of your shoulders and held up by your chest straps. These packs sit up high but put much less pressure on your shoulders than the other ones.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

They didn't even mention the best thing about the USWE packs: with the 4-point harness, the chest straps keep a lot of the weight off of your shoulders, the worst thing about the other packs I've used.


----------



## Abe2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I will stick with my Vaude Hyper Air 14+3. Best cooling back panel for hot rides in the desert. Used it skiing also. The minus with this pack is it isn't very compartmentalized, 2 main compartments. About $70 on Amazon.


----------



## Charles_Coker (Nov 21, 2011)

After running Camelbacks for like 20 plus years I recently bought the USWE Outlander 4 with 3 liter reservoir. I wanted the lightest, most minimal pack that held 100 oz of water for our Texas summer rides. I have used it now numerous times and love it. It is very lightweight and doesn't bounce around or move at all. https://www.uswe-sports.com/c-outlander-4-black


----------



## mikemoe (Jan 13, 2007)

Wingnut Gear for the win.


----------



## igorius (Mar 22, 2007)

Same here as many other answers, I have been riding for more or less 20 years and switched from traditional type (namely Camelback and Dakine) to Uswe Airborne 9 a couple of years ago and will not go back, the 4 point harness makes one hell of a difference as it totally removes the weight from the shoulders and gives you total freedom of movement (no waiststrap). I really regret that I did not make the move earlier.


----------



## Jerry_VS (May 28, 2019)

The bite valves on the USWE are terrible. Do not last very long before starting a heavy drip/drizzle. Bag great, valve kills them.


----------



## imtnbike (Nov 19, 2008)

After reading this original article w/o a USWE I researched them and ended up buying one. It. Is. The. Best. Pack. Ever. Owned. And I had 11 packs at the time. 
Have unloaded 4 of them now and looking for a second USWE. 
5 point harness is amazing and snug - no moving...plus another serendipity is that there are no hanging straps on this pack! It's just a simple clean setup that delivers. 
See now they have a USWE added to the list - good to see they responded to comments like I did.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

USWE is pretty much a men-only pack. I feel left out of the fun.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Raptor 14 does me good. Had a Camelbak Mule for nine years, which was great.... but the Raptor clearly trumps it. Looking forward to another decade of worry-free service...


----------



## Rod_C. (Jul 24, 2020)

I ordered both an Osprey and an Uswe. After trying them both on and examining the features, I kept the Uswe and returned the Osprey. 
Uswe fit better, was a smaller pack even though they both had the same fluid and cargo capacity, and looked more streamlined and modern.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

What did you miss:

The best backpack for bike riding that sits low on your hips and does not try to throw you off the bike when it no longer is a straight line you ride:
Wingnut.
They do not deliver bladder so you need to get one and the best for military come from 
Source 
so that is good enough for me also.
Magnetic bite valves can be found many places now, but when I started only 
Osprey 
had one I liked.


----------



## Bigfoot3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Recently purchased the Osprey Raptor, it is absolutely fantastic. Very versatile, lightweight and well designed. I can tell that there has been a lot of thought during the design process. Wouldnt have anything else.


----------



## Craig_Bryan (Aug 7, 2020)

CAMELBAK pack, bladder and BITE VALVE is the BEST!!
They are super durable, quality and well thought out.
The bite value is soft and will not injure your teeth or mouth like some of the others.
It works great!


----------



## Nan_Ritter_Fridlind (Aug 29, 2020)

From reading these entries, I agree. I'm wondering if the Thule Vital 3L or Dakine Seeker for longer trips might be better for women. Just getting into this as a senior.


----------



## Nan_Ritter_Fridlind (Aug 29, 2020)

It's interesting that reviews don't include the weight of each backpack. Guess the distribution of the load trumps the overall heft, but it seems like it might make a difference to smaller people including many women.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

Most of my rides are 1-2 hours, so I'm able to get away with just a single water bottle on my bike, which is all I can fit anyway. I'm sure in the near future I'm going to be doing longer rides on camping/mtb weekend outings, so looking into options.

I think I should be fine with a smaller capacity pack, since I've done years of road riding and even in high heat, usually get by with 32-48 ounces for rides under 4 hours. Doubt I'll be doing longer than 4 hours mtb rides.

A lot of folks like the USME packs, but I'm hesitant about the strapping system. Seems to do a good job, but I'm used to riding without anything on my back/waist. A four-point system seems like it would bother me. Also, I'm land-based...not going to be jumping things, riding 25* faces, etc.

A simple Camelbak seems fine for my type/length of riding, but some folks complain about the pack moving around.

Do the USME packs seems burdensome to have the four-point harness?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, not much in the way of feedback.

The USME packs look great, but maybe more than I need for my type of riding. Think I'm going to start with a basic Camelbak and go from there. On most ride, one bottle is enough and the heat it finally starting to let up anyway. Maybe as I ride more, and get less grounded I'll need a pack that stays in place better and upgrade to the USME.


----------

